# Bristol is back from camp



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello all!

Bristol returned from her final stage of training yesterday. This time she was only gone for 4 days. We joined the trainer and our dogs for field training yesterday. I was very impressed with the results, but Bristol decided to play "train the trainer" while we were there. Although she has been retrieving birds the entire time she has been there, yesterday, she decided she didn't want to. She would pick up the bird and carry it as close as she could get to the trainer's hand, and then drop it as he was still walking. Although comical, not what we want. He corrected her each time and each time, she did it again. I think she may have wanted the extra attention. When we got home she parked herself in "her" chair and signed and wimpered like "do I really have to be home?" At least I know she enjoyed camp. 

I have to brag just a little about our male lab pup. His recall and retrieves were both 100% in the field yesterday. Our female pup is fairly good in the field too, but the male is spot on. Our adult lab was also perfect in the field. It is my first year that I can actually hunt and am really looking forward to working with the dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like your going to have a full troop to hunt with.
I look forward to lots of pictures from the field.


----------

